# Como pegar metacrilato



## nightduke2005 (May 16, 2009)

Quisiera saber como puedo pegar piezas de metacrilato.

¿Alguien sabe como puedo unir metacrilato y metal?

Es para poner metacrilato en mi buzon y pegarlo...algun gracioso ha roto las piezas de plastico y tengo que poner algo...

Gracias


----------



## unleased! (May 16, 2009)

Puedes usar silicona como la que usan los cristaleros. Eso se pega bién tanto en el metal como en el metacrilato solo que mientras que no seca tienes que pegar el plástico con una cinta adhesiva. También puedes usar una cola que viene en dos componentes que se mezclan y se seca muy rápido, ahora mismo no me acuerdo como se llamaba ops:   .
Saludos.


----------



## cesartm (May 16, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> También puedes usar una cola que viene en dos componentes que se mezclan y se seca muy rápido, ahora mismo no me acuerdo como se llamaba ops:   .
> Saludos.



Epoxy Glue o cola expoxia?, creo, viene un aplicador con dos contenedores estilo jeringa, la cola y el catalizador, mezclas lo que pienzas gastar, muy buen pegamento para metal- metal o metal- plastico.
Usa guantes tienen sustacias que pueden provocar cancer


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2009)

Si es para una tonteria mejor utilizar superglue, el tipico cianocrilato, funciona bastante bien, pero cuidado con soplarlo cuando se seca no salgan rastros de color blanco. Por cierto, si es un dia humedo mejor que mejor.

Tambien se puede pegar con cloroformo, aunque te sera dificil de conseguirlo, ya es un poco mas profesional.

Finalmente venden pegamento especial para metraquilato en el servicio estacion de barcelona.


Otro pegamento muy fuerte yque permite el relleno de agujeroes es el ARALDIT STANDAR, no El rapido, este pegamento es de 2 componentes t adquiere la maxima resistencia si durante el secado esta calentito, por ejemplo que le toque el sol.
Tarda 24horas en el secado y pega casi todo, menos algunos plasticos flexibles, el metraquilato lo pega mediocremente me gusta mas el cianocrilato.


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2009)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ...Tambien se puede pegar con cloroformo, aunque te sera dificil de conseguirlo, ya es un poco mas profesional.


El cloroformo es el tradicional para pegar acrilico-acrilico. Se lo consigue x1L en droguerias industriales, solo es cuestion de revisar las paginas amarillas  de Madrid.


----------



## unleased! (May 17, 2009)

El cloroformo es bueno para pegar metacrilato con metacrilato, ya que hace que se funda una pieza con la otra, pero he oido que no pega muy bién al metal.


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Se lo consigue x1L en droguerias industriales, solo es cuestion de revisar las paginas amarillas  de Madrid.


No es facil encontrar tanta cantidad, normalmente puedes comprar un bote pequeño, pero en botes de 1 litro ya tienes que preguntar en varios sitios debido a que la gente de apié lo considera como una droga.
Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 17, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> No es facil encontrar tanta cantidad, normalmente puedes comprar un bote pequeño, pero en botes de 1 litro ya tienes que preguntar en varios sitios debido a que la gente de apié lo considera como una droga.


Por eso digo en una drogueria industrial. En envases de menos de 1L solo  vienen cuando es de alta pureza (y te sale mas caro)
El problema es que como las droguerias "que quedan cerca" no tienen pagina web o es muy incompleta tenes que preguntar por telefono o irte hasta alla.
Las que me quedan cerca *a mi* trabajan esta linea de productos:
http://www.sintorgan.com/detalles.php?id=SIN-051&titulo=productos
http://www.cicarelli.com/productos.php
Salvo cuando es de alta pureza no son caros, aunque por supuesto el cloroformo "calidad para pegar acrilico" es mas barato.


----------

